# Breed discriminiation



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

When I was first looking for a horse, I had the place picked out for boarding, it was a friend of my grandpa's, well I was told not to get a Thoroughbred.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

When looking to board my arab mare, I did have one place turn me away because ayrabs are dangerous, and being a mare would make her attack people (versus I guess ayrab geldings only attack other horses?!).

Luckily that came out over the phone, before I had wasted my time going to see the place.

Just think of it as having saved you and your horse from the crazy.. cause that kind of attitude is truly nuts.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> When looking to board my arab mare, I did have one place turn me away because ayrabs are dangerous, and being a mare would make her attack people (versus I guess ayrab geldings only attack other horses?!).
> 
> Luckily that came out over the phone, before I had wasted my time going to see the place.
> 
> Just think of it as having saved you and your horse from the crazy.. cause that kind of attitude is truly nuts.


I got an email from her ! I'll paste!
" I regretfully write to you to inform you that I don't think Trouble will do good at my facility. We are a community of athletic riders with athletic horses and I've made the decision after a long day of thinking that your appaloosa gelding will not fit in here. I feel that the other boarders will be anxious and afraid with an appaloosa in this barn. Please do not take this personally, my business is at stake." Okay,what the hell. This is a complete bunch of bullsh** :evil:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I would email her back and ask her why they would be afraid of an appaloosa. Don't be rude about it. Ask it like you're genuinely curious and innocent. Were there Arabs at the barn? If there were, maybe say something like "I would think people would be more afraid of crazy Arabs than of calm, sweet appaloosas." 

Of course, I'm just in a ****y mood today, so that could be that part of me coming out.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Wow. I have never heard of this at all. Snooty barns where only high level warm bloods or super special reining horses were boarded, sure, but never an outright ban on certain breeds!

... and perhaps I am missing something, but I never got the memo that Appaloosas were supposed to be scary? A little "Appy-tude" to some of them, sure, but that's no different than a mare being 'mare-ish' or a 'proud-cut' acting gelding, a 'flighty' arabian or every other stereotype ever that is subject to individuality.


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

I wasn't allowed to board my cryptorchid OTTB somewhere... Not because he's a cryptorchid, but because he's a Thoroughbred. How ridiculous. The barn only accepted WB's and Arabs.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

As a former mule owner, I feel your pain. I'm planning to buy a Mammoth donkey and wondering just what sort of interesting stuff I'm in for boarding-wise


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sharpie said:


> Wow. I have never heard of this at all. Snooty barns where only high level warm bloods or super special reining horses were boarded, sure, but never an outright ban on certain breeds!


I had one barn try to talk me out of boarding Aires there because he's a draft cross and would eat too much.  :lol: But that's the closest I've come to being discriminated against because of my horse's breed.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Guys I'm about to email her back. How does this sound? 
Thank you for informing me ____, I genuinely wish to know why you and your fellow boarders would be afraid of my appaloosa? I wish to know only out of curiosity, I will find a barn to board elsewhere. I understand you board Arabians and a few ex-racehorses? Can I ask what the difference of these breeds are to my appaloosa? Thanks!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> I got an email from her ! I'll paste!
> " I regretfully write to you to inform you that I don't think Trouble will do good at my facility. We are a community of athletic riders with athletic horses and I've made the decision after a long day of thinking that your appaloosa gelding will not fit in here. I feel that the other boarders will be anxious and afraid with an appaloosa in this barn. Please do not take this personally, my business is at stake." Okay,what the hell. This is a complete bunch of bullsh** :evil:


Fascinating.. so is that saying your appy is non-athletic.. or maybe you are non-athletic?! Did she ask you what kind of riding you do (not that it should matter)? And I have always found someone makes a statement with "do not take this personally" that they know darn well what they are about to say is hurtful (and likely wrong).

Again, I would just be glad the universe saved you from finding out how nuts this person was after you moved your horse there!!


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> I got an email from her ! I'll paste!
> " I feel that the other boarders will be anxious and afraid with an appaloosa in this barn." :evil:


 They must be an "interesting" bunch of people if the mere presence of an Appy would cause anxiety and fear.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Fascinating.. so is that saying your appy is non-athletic.. or maybe you are non-athletic?! Did she ask you what kind of riding you do (not that it should matter)? And I have always found someone makes a statement with "do not take this personally" that they know darn well what they are about to say is hurtful (and likely wrong).
> 
> Again, I would just be glad the universe saved you from finding out how nuts this person was after you moved your horse there!!


She actually _did _ask what discipline I rode. I told her I was a western trail rider that does a bit of ranch work, she told me they all mainly rode English but she was really nice about it. She also asked how often I rode, how long I've been riding, etc. She also asked if I use shank bits and what I thought of the twitch?? (alarm bells!?) After awhile I kind of got fishy as she also asked what I do for a living? (Mind you I'm not in university yet?) I explained that I was currently in forestry college and that counted as two year credits toward uni, and the first words out were "You're going to _*forestry *_college?" Yeah I'm glad I never even had a chance to board at the barn. Who knows what they would have done to him?


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Be so thankful her 'quakness' reared its head prior to you signing a contract!


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

I've never faced any discrimination. I've only ever been told that the trainer at the barn wouldn't be as knowledgeable in the discipline I ride opposed to my previous trainer. I will soon be keeping my saddle-seat/hunt-seat half Arabian at a Thoroughbred and Warmblood jumping barn. I've never owned a draft horse but I've been told that a lot of places won't take them for stall board because their stalls wouldn't accommodate them.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

phantomhorse13 said:


> When looking to board my arab mare, I did have one place turn me away because ayrabs are dangerous, and being a mare would make her attack people (versus I guess ayrab geldings only attack other horses?!).


 
I never heard that one about the mares, but I did hear that ALL the stallions are dangerous and out to kill people. The other thing is that they are dumb. I see more lack of intelligence in people who can't pronounce the breed's name correctly than I ever did in an Arabian


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

I feel your pain. I own an Arab and I can tell you that people hate, hate, hate on Arabians a TON because they think Arabs are too hot, crazy, ugly, or have no talent. Which is downright ridiculous. My Arab is THE CALMEST horse I've ever met in my life and is extremely talented and smart. I'm sorry to hear that the barn owner was so rude to you; Arabs are my personal favorite but I LOVE Appaloosas and they are UNBELIEVABLY talented!  Don't let the BO get to you; some people are just bored with their lives and feel the need to hate, unfortuneately.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I haven't ever faced any breed discrimination to that extent, but I have seen local barns that charge extra for thoroughbreds and drafts.

One trainer I sent Ursula to stereotyped her when he first met her. Ursula is half shire and looks the part. He immediately assumed she'd be bargy and strong on the lead. She's not. I assured him she wasn't. He still insisted on using a rope halter on her. I let him do it, but a few days into her training he admitted she was very light on a lead and complemented my work with her. He said she'd work fine in any halter. I basically said "I told you so." I never spent any time working on her ground manners. She never has been pushy or strong with her handler. She's just not like that. Just because you've met one draft like that doesn't mean they all are! He did explain that he doesn't normally believe owners when they send a horse in for training and insist their little angel is really an angel. I get why he'd lose his trust after a while, but give a draft a break!

I can understand a boarding facility that may not want to accept stallions, if they don't have the facilities necessary to safely house one, but it's ridiculous that they would discriminate against certain breeds, and even mares. My family barn has 3 appaloosas in it. All three appaloosas are piece of cake to handle and none of them have an aggressive bone in their bodies.

Whatever, it's their loss. If they're that weird about things, it's probably best to find somewhere else to board.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I wouldn't even bother to email her back. Even if you were able to change her mind, the first episode (which may be normal settling in) will send her in a tail spin again and you'll just have to move anyway.
Keep looking and chalk this one up to human ignorance.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

_"Dear BO,
Trouble may not do very WELL at your facility, but I ASSURE YOU that he is NOT an evangelist or a philanthropist, those that "do good" to others, if that is your primary concern.
Sincerely,
Your NOT new boarder"_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Find another barn.
If you want to reply again to her email...

_I am searching for a barn that better fits my horse, my riding style and has a informed staff and owner at that location to take excellent care of my boy.
Thank-you for the enlightening experience of speaking with you.
Oh, I will be sure to pass on your likes and dislikes to any future boarders making inquiries about your facility.
Have a good day.

_Now, if she came back with not a good match because they are a English oriented barn and you are a western rider...that is perfectly legitimate to keep common ground among all using a facility...
Or even if you told her your horse is not gelded...yes, she has a right to deny boarding. Your boy may be well-behaved, but many are not and protecting her other boarders is her first responsibility...
Otherwise...no! What nonsense!!

_jmo..._


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

horselovinguy said:


> Find another barn.
> If you want to reply again to her email...
> 
> _I am searching for a barn that better fits my horse, my riding style and has a informed staff and owner at that location to take excellent care of my boy.
> ...


It was complete nonsense. He will be gelded by the time he gets there, I never even mentioned he was ungelded. And she seemed SO nice about me being a western rider. My gosh I'll steer so clear of that barn, it's a real shame too.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe they're afraid the spots will wear off on their horses? 

I wouldn't bother replying either. I wouldn't even be honestly interested in the "why", since it's BS anyways.

People are weird, horse people are even weirder. I know a lady who thinks her horses can only eat one specific size hay pellets (mind you, not the composition, but the size of the pellets. They get soaked before feeding anyways). I just shrug and move on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

